
Ask HN: When do you check HN? - aminebaloo
For me it&#x27;s the morning at the office before I start doing my tasks.
======
photonios
All day, every day. I wish I was kidding. Usually in-between things or when I
just need a break.

You could say it is an addiction. I am sure I am not the only one.

~~~
thijsvandien
You definitely aren't. Every now and then, just when I start to wonder if I'm
wasting my time, I come across some super interesting discussion that I would
have hated to miss out on... There really is a wealth of info on this site.

------
aogl
Inbetween tasks and randomly throughout the day to see what everyone's
talking/moaning about :)

------
waychukucha
Everyday between 10pm to 12am which is my "reading time" where I get to go
through the news, a bunch of tech sites like gizmodo,theverge,techspot,etc.
Then I check out HN last because it takes longer to go through the front
pages.

------
DrNuke
Working in the internet from home, 10-12 hours a day, I check HN every hour or
two, even more when I am gassed and in need of five minutes away or a spark,
just as right now!?

------
CyberFonic
Whenever I'm stuck on a problem and need a breather.

------
PouyaL
Have stated HN for few days, though it became a morning coffee habit.

------
aprdm
After I get home from work or while in the washroom

------
s188
UK: 30 minutes before work and 30 minutes at lunch

